# Rollers in So California (pets only)



## slizabethz (Nov 3, 2007)

*I have 2 pairs of rollers and a single female that I'm looking to place in good homes. ..I've had them for awhile now, and originally found them in my back yard trying to get to my other pigeons. Some of them have leg bands... I'm looking to place them as pets only. I'm trying to downsize my number of animals... I'm in Mira Loma, CA, which is in Riverside county... If interested, please email me at [email protected] instead of responding on here. Thanks  *


----------

